# Do I have DP/DR?



## davjul (Aug 14, 2017)

Hello everybody, since February I've been feeling really tired, but was in April that everything

changed, I started to feel like a robot and disoriented, also very tired, cold hands and feet

and problems thinking, nothing happened that could have triggered this (at least I think so,

I was doing normal until it happened), I can see clearly and listen but I feel like nothing is here

(objects, people, my own body).

I would to know if this is DP/DR or something else, because it has gotten worse and I'm very

sleepy, also have light sensitivity (I have to wear sunglasses) and brain fog.

Thanks, David.


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

Interesting. I'd say go to a Phycologist but they don't seem to get DP.

Some of that sure sounds familiar to me. I was Disoriented, tired, brain fog etc and the not feeling connected to yourself and people is classic DP. Also lots of us have light sensitivity, mine is getting better by the way.

Type 'cambridge depersonalisation scale' into google and do the scale, it's not long and it will give you a better idea.

Certainly some of your symptoms sounds like DP to me but I cannot be that sure, the scale or getting the DP list and seeing how well you fit into it seems as good as any measure, how can a doctor tell you how you feel, that's my thoughts..


----------



## davjul (Aug 14, 2017)

Hello man, I've been to psychiatrists, nothing help, how is it going with yours?


----------

